# Jerky truck when warmed up



## steve g. (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a good one this time. You’ve been right every time so far, but this may be difficult. My 1985 Nissan 4x4 truck with a Z24/carb engine is acting strangely. All is well until it been running a little bit and warms up then it hesitates pretty severely at low RPM’s, like when shifting or from a start. It’s real jerky until I get it up to about 2500 RPM then it’s fine. Can you throw some ideas my way? I talked to a mechanic who just wants to run a bunch of expensive tests, but I am hoping with your help I may be able to figure it out.

Thank you,

Steve Graham


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i'd check the vacuum advance thing on the distributor, make sure the advance isn't stuck and that the vacuum signal is good. the fact that it happens after it warms up means it's something connected to a thermal switch.


----------

